# Best way to go on photography site?



## lance70 (May 14, 2015)

Hi....what's the best practice on setting up a new site? Do you recommend registering a domain name and then having a company host your site or go with a company like squarespace.com or photoshelter? Thanks


----------



## AceCo55 (May 15, 2015)

Impossible to answer as to the "best" way as it may depend on:
*  purpose of the website
*  complexity of website
*  what features you want on your website
*  whether you need a buy/shopping facility
*  how much expertise you have in web design/build/maintenance
*  how much time you want to set aside to update and run your website

Is having a website hosted by Zenfolio/Squarespace/Smugmug/Photobucket a good way to go?
Yes!

Is it the best way to go? No idea for your situation!


----------



## jovince3000 (May 15, 2015)

I think that the fact that you're asking tell me that you should go with squarespace and such other "full equip" website maker/host.


----------

